# Public reporting burden



## MercedesZ

Hola!! 
Podrían ayudarme a traducir lo siguiente al español:

Public reporting burden for this collection of information is estimated to average 20 minutes per response.

muchas gracias!!


----------



## hopefully

MercedesZ said:
			
		

> Hola!!
> Podrían ayudarme a traducir lo siguiente al español:
> 
> Public reporting burden for this collection of information is estimated to average 20 minutes per response.
> 
> muchas gracias!!


 
Esta es mi versión:

El tiempo necesario  para reunir esta información pública/ o para  realizar esta encuesta pública se estima que tomaría un promedio de 20 minutos por respuesta.
 
Ojalá te ayude mientras llegan otras opiniones.


----------



## MercedesZ

hopefully said:
			
		

> Esta es mi versión:
> 
> El tiempo necesario para reunir esta información pública/ o para realizar esta encuesta pública se estima que tomaría un promedio de 20 minutos por respuesta.
> 
> Ojalá te ayude mientras llegan otras opiniones.


 

si por supuesto que me ayuda, muchas gracias!!!


----------



## hopefully

MercedesZ said:
			
		

> si por supuesto que me ayuda, muchas gracias!!!



Ésa es la idea, ayudarnos en lo que podamos.
Mucha suerte.


----------



## lauranazario

Revivo este hilo porque más de una década después me he encontrado una frase casi idéntica y desearía saber si alguien tiene sugerencias/observaciones al respecto.

La frase es:
*• Public reporting burden *_for this collection of information is estimated to average 15 minutes per response_

Basado en la sugerencia brindada en el post #2, por ahora tengo:
• *El tiempo necesario* para recopilar esta *información pública* se estima en un promedio de 15 minutos por respuesta

¿Alguno entre ustedes ha tenido que lidiar con algún documento qiue incluya la frase? En mi caso, es la primera oración que se encuentra en una hoja informativa del Departamento de la Vivienda de los Estados Unidos.

Information Sheet
Pre-foreclosure Sale Procedure
U. S. Department of Housing and Urban Development
Office of Housing
Federal Housing Commissioner
OMB Approval No. 25020589
(exp. 12/31/2019)​
Agradeceré encarecidamente su ayuda y/o aportaciones. 
(He buscado el documento en español pero no lo he podido localizar. Si alguien lo encuentra, déjeme saber. )

saludos,
LN


----------



## lauranazario

Amigos,

He continuado buscando y me he topado con un documento del Depto. de Vivienda de los Estados Unidos "Notice of Occupancy Rights Under the Violence Against Women Act"
• *Public Reporting Burden*_: The public reporting burden for this collection of information is estimated to average 1 hour per response._

Lo cual aparece en la versión en español de ese mismo documento (pág 10) como:
• Se estima que la *responsabilidad del reporte público* de esta recopilación de información tomará 1 hora por respuesta como promedio.


Además, en este otro documento bilingüe "Reclamo de Gastos por Reubicación Temporal" (también del Depto. de Vivienda de los Estados Unidos) encontré:
• *Public reporting burden* for this collection of information is estimated to average 30 minutes per response.

Que en español lee:
• *La obligación de reportar al público* para esta colección de información se aproxima a 30 minutos de promedio por respuesta.

¿Alguna les parece más indicada que otra? Para mí que no comunican la misma cosa...

Agradezco de antemano sus comentarios,
LN


----------



## pachanga7

Hola:

Lo que a mí no me consta es a quién le toca la responsabilidad de recopilar datos en estos ejemplos y por qué si se trata de un aviso informativo estarán también hablando de recopilar datos. Solo uno de los ejemplos, el del reclamo, me parece ser un formulario en donde hay que apuntar datos. 

Tampoco creo que se trata de reportar AL público, como lo tiene la última traducción que compartiste. Me imagino que el motivo de esta frasita transa será alguna ley que pretende fomentar la eficiencia gubernamental, o más bien, disminuir la inconveniencia al público de responder al gobierno mediante controlar los minutos que se estiman que va a costarle la preparación de tal trámite. Porque si se trata de que el gobierno lleva la carga de reportar al público y le cuesta tal cantidad de minutos, es como el gobierno queja de hacer sus deberes. ¡Seguramente no hemos llegado a eso todavía!

Es el tiempo que le cuesta al público responder de que están hablando, casi estoy segura.


----------



## pachanga7

Bueno, acabo de leer en Quora el respaldo que buscaba para la opinión que di. Es el lenguaje torcido de la burocracia. Creo que tu intento está bien pero huelga lo de público (eso se sobreentiende) porque no habla de la información pública sino de la inconveniencia al público. Tampoco “por respuesta”—es redundante:

• *El tiempo necesario* para recopilar esta *información* se estima en un promedio de 15 minutos.

Espero haber ayudado.


----------



## lauranazario

Muchísimas gracias por tu ayuda y tu interés, @pachanga7.  Tendré tus observaciones muy en mente.


Quiero aprovechar para compartir un documento de HUD bastante parecido al que mencioné en el post #5 y que ¡_por fin encontré en formato bilingüe_!
El mismo contiene la frase que nos ocupa en esta consulta:
• *Public reporting burden* for this collection of information is estimated to average 15 minutes per response, including the time for reviewing instructions...

En HUD, ellos han traducido así:
• *La Obligación de Difusión Publica* para la recolección de información es estimada en un promedio de 3 [_sic_] minutos por respuesta, incluyendo el tiempo para revisar las instrucciones...                                   

Aquí pueden descargar el documento (no hay opción de verlo en línea):  https://www.reginfo.gov/public/do/DownloadDocument?objectID=49888901 

La tradución no está 100% perfecta (tiene margen para mejorarla), pero al menos servirá como punto de partida.

saludos,
LN


----------



## cubaMania

lauranazario, normally I have confidence in official government agency translations such as the one you found in the HUD document. However, in this case I think there is a misunderstanding of the standard government phrase "public reporting burden".   Let me suggest that you consider the possibility that the phrase in English is really intended to refer to a "public burden", not "public reporting".

My understanding is that the requirement for government agencies to measure and disclose the so-called "public reporting burden" was put in place in order to insure that agencies pay attention to the burden imposed on the public by the vast and growing variety of governmental reporting requirements.  They want agencies at least to make some attempt to minimize the nuisance that citizens and businesses are subjected to by the proliferation of reporting requirements.

I can't figure out any way to work the word "public" into a Spanish translation that would convey the idea of a burden placed upon the public by governmental reporting requirements.  Maybe just omit the word "public"?


----------



## lauranazario

Thank you so much for your valuable insight, @cubaMania.
The fact that I was finding such marked differences in the Spanish version of the phrase on three separate documents (posts #6 and #9) from the same agency (HUD) was driving me nuts. 

I ended up using the alternative shown on post #9, as the document cited there is an older version (2013) of the same notice (now reworded and expanded for 2019) I was asked to translate.

However, I submitted a Translator's Note that not only cited the 2013 source for validation purposes but also included a rationale and my recommendation to simplify the Spanish version to: "*El tiempo necesario*_ para recopilar esta información se estima en..._" 

I don't know if the client will choose to get back to me (or not) regarding what they ultimately preferred and used.


----------



## pachanga7

lauranazario said:


> ...also included a rationale and my recommendation to simplify the Spanish version to: "*El tiempo necesario*_ para recopilar esta información se estima en..._"


Te felicito por haberte esmerado a descifrar este enredo de palabrería, lauranazario. Seguro que el público tardará menos ahora en leerlo gracias a tus esfuerzos. 

El único otro cambio que puedo sugerir, ahora que vemos lo de “incluyendo el tiempo para revisar las instrucciones”, sería 

El tiempo necesario para leer y responder a este formulario (o a esta información) se estima en....


----------



## Ciprianus

Yo entiendo "La carga dse trabajo para la difusion pública de la información recopilada es de tantos minutos para cada item".


----------

